# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Помогите с выбором компа

## GidrO

Здравствуйте, хочу етим летом купить себе новое железо но последний раз куплял комп 6 лет назад поетому знающие подскажите, какой бы вы купили системник по комплектующим с их описанием за сумму 1000-1100$ ...весь комп хочу купить за 9~ тыс. гривен (1300$) (жыву в Украине). Компьютер хочу для игр
Какой лучше процессор Intel или AMD? лично я думал о Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 Ghz но хз. какая материнка. видеокарта с размером 1гб и ОЗУ на 4гб..жосткий 250-320 гб
Можно цытирывать комментарии предыдущих людей по поводу что лучше что хуже, ни хотелось бы такие деньги которые ищо заработать надо профукать на железо которое приржавеет через 2 месяца.

модеры перенесите тему в соответствующий раздел так как я хз какой раздел соответствующий.

p.s. можна даже купить мне комп с доставкой надом ы

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Вам лучше на IXBT в выбор конфигурации.

----------


## SDA

Хороший системник во все времена стоил 1000 $

----------


## GidrO

я на 1000$ и ращитую спс за ссылку

----------


## zentopik555

Конечно же Интел лучше! материнку смотри подходящую под сокет и твои требования. к новой видеокарте выбирай и материнку поновее...
Только Core 2 Duo это уже старая история...

----------


## valho

Понятие играть игрушки довольно растяжимое, можно играть по старинке с 1 монитором, а кто то играет сразу с шестью или в 3D очках 

можно ещё вот здесь побаловаться - http://clients.futuremark.com/systembuilder/gigabyte



Как видно если покупать для трёхмерных игрушек, за такую цену выйдет чуть ниже среднего система

----------

